# Fiocchi Steel



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been a fan of #1's on Snows and find that Federal has Discontinued #1's in all offerings for 2010. I just returned from the SHOT show and see that Fiocchi offers #1's in 3.5" in 1 5/8 and 1 9/16 offerings as well as 3" 1 1/4. I primarily shoot a pair of 
Extrema 2's and added a Maxus for this spring as well. Any pattern pics, choke and load suggestions would be greatly appreciated. The ammo seems like it's priced well, but doesnt seem to get much press.

Thanks DD


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

A friend of mine bought a case of Fiocchi steel 2 years ago and it seemed alright. I know Remington makes #1 steel, and its made in America. :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Where's Fiocchi made?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

For the price you might as well invest your $$ into Federals new Snow Goose Load..The pattern you will achieve at further ranges will definitely surprise you.. I was told the Federal Reps were at the shot show advertising the release of the new load..

its good stuff..


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> For the price you might as well invest your $$ into Federals new Snow Goose Load..The pattern you will achieve at further ranges will definitely surprise you.. I was told the Federal Reps were at the shot show advertising the release of the new load..
> 
> its good stuff..


That has the flight stopper wad right?


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Black Cloud Snow goose FS Steel. FC wad and 1 1/8 oz shot @1635FPS. I still like #1's as pellet count is considerably higher

1 1/8 OZ BB count is approx 81 pellets

1 1/4 OZ #1 count is approx 129 pellets

Nearly 50 more pellets! The increase in speed is not so critical for me as pattern density .

DD


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ, yeah it does,but it doesnt have the saturn pellets. The patterns out of closed port choke are awesome.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe that Fiocchi are made in Arkansas.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Where's Fiocchi made?


Ozark, Missouri

I personally think the steel is crap! The lead on the other hand is all I use on upland!


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the correction.Iknew it was down South some where. I also like the lead, but never have shot the steel.It is all that I shoot in lead anymore.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

they are made in Ozark, MO according to their website. I like their shells, very much that is pretty much all I shoot for pheasant when it comes to waterfowl I shoot a lot more shells. Kent faststeel patterns well out of my gun and they are relativly inexpensive so that is about all I shoot


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Remington Hevi-shot # 2 shot 3.5in, The most deadliest waterfowl load out there in my opinion. expensive, but good


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I was just thinking that Fiocchi is based out of Italy. I think they are kinda like Kent in that they get all components from overseas and they are assembled/loaded here. Id say shoot what patterns best out of your gun. Give Estates a try. I get them by the case for $119. There made by Federal and have the same wads and the shot is very uniform. Lookup my post on patterening the Drake killer.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Decoyin Drake said:


> Black Cloud Snow goose FS Steel. FC wad and 1 1/8 oz shot @1635FPS. I still like #1's as pellet count is considerably higher
> 
> 1 1/8 OZ BB count is approx 81 pellets
> 
> ...


Above you said that Federal is no longer offering #1 shot in any of their 2010 lineups.. Thats not true as Federal is still offering the steel #1 shot in the Estate lineup..

As for the BC Snow goose load, I was told they are only going to be offered in a 3" hull in #2 and BB shot sizes..If pattern densities are what your after the #2 will give you just the same killing effectiveness as the #1 but with more pellets...


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Fiocci steel is all I have shot for the past 3 or 4 years. They are always reasonably priced, if not the cheapest and they pattern great out of my Xtrema2s with factory chokes. Have maybe had 1 bad shell since I have started shooting them. Probably have shot at least 20 cases in that time. The hulls are garbage and split after shooting them, but the geese keep falling. That's all that matters to me, I don't reload any shells. :sniper:


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Good shells, only one problem i see with them, my buddy used them last year for snows, and when the shells are brown, it makes it hard to find them when you drop them in dirt, mud, or tall grass. he lost half a box last year snow goose hunting. it also makes it hard to find them to pick them up when your done. but ow well the color doesn't matter about the performance, just a little inconvenience :wink:


----------

